# Solved: WoW runs slow despite powerful computer



## Alex4 (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok so I have a new computer. It's as follows:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E6600 OC'd to 2.6 GHz. 
GPU: ATI x4870 512 ram. GDDR5
PSU: Corsair 620 W (Triple 12V rail at 50 amps combined)
RAM: 2 X 2GB OCZ pc6400 @ 1066. 
MB: Asus P5Q- E
HDD: 2 Seagate S-ATA

So my avarage FPS on WoW according to my titan panel is 49. I have all my grahics settings at maximum in game and running at 1280 X 960. I would think I should be getting better than that. I often see drops down to 30 FPS.


----------



## Dreusx (Jul 25, 2006)

Well if you hover your mouse over the latency and framerate thing near your menu button it will tell you what your running.
Your internet above latency of 300 means it will be slow or choppy "Server talk wise"...

Im running with Dualcore processor, 3gb ram, 500g hdd, Geforce 8500gt and I still only get 30-40 at all MINIMUM settings.

But once I get my new 9800 gtx+ and power supply I imagine I will be blessed with better graphics than everrrr.

I dont really know, I think its wow... because we have plenty to run everything at full, its just stubborn.


----------



## Alex4 (Nov 7, 2004)

I figured out the solution. Turns out my computer hates multi-sampling. So once I turned that down in WoW I run at 100+ fps.


----------



## Valdamir (Jan 15, 2006)

Congrats! But who needs a 100+ FPS??? 

And because countless admins tell me this too, please make sure you mark this thread "Solved".


----------

